# Receiver for Cambridge Audio MINX speakers



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just picked up the new Cambridge Audio Minx MIN20's and am wondering what would be a good receiver to pair these with. Currently using an entry level Pioneer receiver and I'm left looking for better sound. These speakers are great and I want something great to go with them. Candidate must have HDMI, 5.1 or 7.1 (I'm only 2.1 at the moment), and be very detailed. Price range max $500. Should I be looking at Cambridge or others?

What are your suggestions?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi. I am looking at the specification sheet for these speakers and there's a few red flags.

The frequency response seems to drop off at about 130hz, there are only two 2.25 inch drivers, and max power handling is 75w. 

I think if you put any real power into these speakers, you would just hear the speakers begin to distort, or blow them. I also doubt they are a difficult load for your Pioneer in general. 

You would be much better off purchasing new speakers than a new receiver. Your current receiver is very likely not even a bottleneck in your system. Do not believe audiophile magazines that may tell you some electronics inherently just "sound better" or "more detailed" or "more neutral" than others.

With your budget, you could add a pair of quality active monitors like these and run them off the preouts of the pioneer, assuming it has any.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If you want better sound, then you should probably buy better speakers.

As EV said, they are not difficult speakers to drive and your pioneer should be more than capable enough...but just in case, what is the model of your receiver?


----------



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

Firstly, consider the application these Minx's were needed for. Tight space, corner placement of monitor, overall size was an issue.
Secondly, consider the technology involved with these speakers before you criticize. I have had many, many different speakers in my AV experience. From Digm's to B&W's. I'm quite familiar with quality sound. These particular speakers took over 2 years to develop, bringing the best sound from a small cabinet. These are by no means your "bargain" speaker. Have any of you heard them yet? Or are you merely speaking from the adage that bigger drivers and cabinets will in turn yield better performance and sound quality? These are not your traditional piston type speakers. BMR (Balanced Mode Radiator) technology is found in the most high end speakers and is quite highly revered as great sounding. So for you to criticize the sound of these would only mean that you yourself has demoed them and were dissatisfied, or you have read a spec sheet and have found that the numbers "don't measure up to what they normally should".

Lets get back on track with picking a receiver most beneficial to these Minx's. I am not changing them and pioneer is not the problem, but as they always say, garbage in = garbage out. 

GranteedEV - My sub fills in the lower frequencies.
Gorb - Pioneer VSX-519V

I'm considering HK, Cambridge, Sherwood, Onkyo and of course Denon/Marantz.

Just to make a note of the room, this a bedroom setup and by no means is this to match the Home Theater out in the den, which consists of Marantz and Paradigm Studio gear.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/minx

I haven't heard the speakers, but they don't interest me. I don't know what you expect a new receiver to deliver that the old one doesn't in regards to the speakers. Anyway, if you are wanting a receiver that is more capable overall, are you fine with factory refurbished? Accessories4less has some really great pricing on marantz and onkyo factory refurbs (with warranty).

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Moose said:


> Lets get back on track with picking a receiver most beneficial to these Minx's. I am not changing them and pioneer is not the problem, but as they always say, garbage in = garbage out.


Let me get this straight

1) You refuse to change speakers
2) You want to change receivers, even though you admit the pioneer is not a problem
3) You expect a change in sound quality.

The problem, is, if you're running in pure direct, chances are you're going to get the exact same sound quality. That's just the nature of electronics. 

The concept of garbage in = garbage out refers to source material. Not electronics, which, unless they are poorly designed (and pioneers are not, and I believe the model you are using is one of the old ones with "chip amps", which in terms so called subjective sound quality, should be outstanding with world class crossover distortion performance) will more likely than not have inaudible sound quality consequences.

I think at some point you have to accept that there's no improvement to be had if you feel the speakers are the best you can do. Perhaps treat the room where possible, if necessary. The likelyhood of getting improved subjective sound quality from a new receiver is not too high. At the very least, you should make sure you've got a healthy return policy and don't let yourself be fooled by placebo effect IE "I paid more therefore it will sound better" - determine for yourself whether you can squeeze any improvements in sound out of the speakers.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck with the receiver hunt. Even with the little exposure to Cambridge Audio that I have, I thoroughly enjoy their products. If you were just looking for a 2.1 setup, I would recommend the CA One+, and it's not too far off from your budget. Unfortunately it's not for 5.1 or 7.1....


----------

